# Bonfires - Garden waste & Toads



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guy's :- The Toad population is on the move as usual after the first heavy rains of the Autumn
So if you have a Bonfire ready to go or garden waste to dispose of please take a few minutes to carefully go thru them before you dump the waste or set fire the Bonfire going, as Toads just love a damp place to hide & meditate during the daylight hours.


----------

